# Charter a boat at Greece



## cv (Feb 14, 2002)

Hi
I am the ownwer of new sailing boats seek for sailors want to charter boats at Greece.
BAVARIA 47 2001
THE FAMOUS SO 43 DS 2002
boats located at marina Alimos in Athens.
Free transport service form Athens airport at alimos marina 
good prices for new boats please email your enquiries to get my discounted price for the members of sailnet.
sailing in greece need two valid sailing licences don''t forget


----------



## agdaller (Feb 16, 2002)

What kind of sailing licenses do you need?
I''m planning to charter with the Moorings next year and they did not tell me anything about sailing licenses.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

when we chartered in greece, with sunsail, they gave us some papers to show the coast guard if requested. although one boat in our flotilla (Italians) managed to find the coast guard boat (the only one the Greeks have I believe), and they managed to ram it, we were never asked for papers by any authority.

bob


----------



## soda (Dec 15, 2001)

The Greek Law as is today requires two people to have sailing knowledge certification. From Greeks it requires two sailing diplomas from a sailing school. From foreign residents if they dont have certification since some countries dont require them and there are a lot of self tought boat owners they should fill a declaration with the port police that says that they have the knowledge to command the boat safely and are aware of the law governing colision avoidance at sea.
A letter from a sailing club is good also.
Remamber it takes TWO PERSONS to have knowledge.
Thanks.
Angelo Deliyannakis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Charter an Atlantic 49'' directly from Owner!
http://users.otenet.gr/~sailwus/index2.htm


----------

